

Images of modern buildings must remain on Wikipedia - RobAley
https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/SaveFoP

======
JohnyLy
I honestly think that all images should stay on Wikipedia. In my opinion,
there will be less and less copyright infringement about pictures. Websites
use the more and more the fact that they use images as "fair use". This is not
really restricted and almost any picture could be used under this term.

~~~
dalke
You can think what you want. The problem is, you're thinking that the laws of
the US apply to the world. They don't.

The concept of "fair use" is a US principle, though a few other countries have
something similar. The "Freedom of Panoroma" issue here concerns the EU, which
doesn't have fair use. As the link says:

> The reason Wikipedia can freely depict public spaces in most of the
> countries in the European Union is that we enjoy full Freedom of Panorama.
> This is an exception to copyright that allows people to make and use
> photographs of public spaces without restriction, while at the same time
> protecting the architect's or visual artist's rights.

You also seem to misapprehend what "fair use" means legally, vs. the generally
incorrect folk understanding. Plus, Wikipedia's own guidelines say that they
are more restrictive on the use of non-free media than what is allows by US
copyright law. See [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Non-
free_content](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Non-free_content) .

